# Safe to swim in pool after injection?



## Rendition (Jul 26, 2011)

Just as the title reads, would it be safe to swim in the pool the day after an injection? Thanks


----------



## minimal (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 26, 2011)

Absolutely, you could also swim immediately after a pin.


----------



## Rendition (Jul 26, 2011)

alright thanks guys


----------



## minimal (Jul 26, 2011)

i usually swim with a needle in my ass


----------



## Rendition (Jul 26, 2011)

minimal said:


> i usually swim with a needle in my ass


lollol


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 26, 2011)

minimal said:


> i usually swim with a needle in my ass


 
Lets not confuse a needle with a dildo.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been swimming every morning for the past 8 years, I have no problem pinning right before I dive in.



/V


----------



## J.thom (Jul 26, 2011)

lol yes


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 26, 2011)

You should wait an hour so your injection can digest and you don't get a side cramp. And also don't pee because your injection pee will show up as dark blue in the water.


----------



## Mooksman (Jul 26, 2011)

What if u get tren cough on the high dive?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 26, 2011)

Mooksman said:


> What if u get tren cough on the high dive?



I don't swim as much (or do that much aerobic activity) when using tren.  I still swim every day, but I cut my laps in half.  I have had a few mornings where I went to swim and had tren cough attacks.  I just skip the swim and hit the plates after the cough dissipates.  

Starting the morning off with a 30 minute tren cough sucks ass.



/V


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 27, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I don't swim as much (or do that much aerobic activity) when using tren. I still swim every day, but I cut my laps in half. I have had a few mornings where I went to swim and had tren cough attacks. I just skip the swim and hit the plates after the cough dissipates.
> 
> Starting the morning off with a 30 minute tren cough sucks ass.
> 
> ...


 
Doesn't sound like much fun!


----------



## Liquid muscle (Jul 27, 2011)

Swimming is fine. I did a calf inject last year with 150mg of test p that hurt bad and gave me a limp. I blamed the cold water in the pool for it to everyone, it worked. They believed it and I was safe to gimp around for a few days.


----------



## skinnyd (Jul 27, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Lets not confuse a needle with a dildo.



Now thats funny!!


----------



## SFW (Jul 27, 2011)

Liquid muscle said:


> Swimming is fine. I did a calf inject last year with 150mg of test p that hurt bad and gave me a limp. I blamed the cold water in the pool for it to everyone, it worked. They believed it and I was safe to gimp around for a few days.


 

How do you feel about deceiving your friends and family over steroids?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> How do you feel about deceiving your friends and family over steroids?


 
I couldn't feel any better about it! haha


----------



## gamma (Jul 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> How do you feel about deceiving your friends and family over steroids?


 
Need to know basis


----------



## IanM4208 (Jul 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> How do you feel about deceiving your friends and family over steroids?


 
Ill bitch smack my grandma if i have to!

joke from another thread... grandma- if ur on here, please dont take me literal


----------



## squigader (Jul 28, 2011)

Yep, it'd even be safe the day of (although the injection site might sting if you jump in the pool right after you pin)


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 29, 2011)

haha this thread is hillarious


----------



## RICKDAYTONA (Jul 29, 2011)

I think it makes the inj site pain go away fasterat least for me it does


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 31, 2011)

I only get in the pool at my gym to take a piss I never swim in it. Never seen the blue water tho just yellow


----------



## justhav2p (Jul 31, 2011)

I wake up every morning, piss in the pool, and go back to bed.


----------



## awd1985 (Jul 31, 2011)

Why would you think it wasn't safe to swim?


----------

